# LOOKing for knowlede about the 585 and the ULTRA



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi,

I'm serious interesting in hearing your experience about those two frames / bikes.

I'm 210 - 215LBS - 187cm and a recreational sports rider - no raceing - who have fallen in love with the beauty of these frames.
Many of you are telling / praising the handling, riding and so on, but very frew of you mention the rider weight.

Are there any riders in my weight class in the Forum, who can tell me someting about the feel of riding these bikes.......................

Thanks, Roy


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I was the one who posted about the 585 Ultra. I'm ~70kg/155lbs. It's a great bike. Not super comfortable, if I were to think about it from a century rider's perspective. But for me, a racer, it's fantastic.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

ethanweiss90 said:


> I was the one who posted about the 585 Ultra. I'm ~70kg/155lbs. It's a great bike. Not super comfortable, if I were to think about it from a century rider's perspective. But for me, a racer, it's fantastic.


Hi Ethan,

I have been lookin at your nice pic's, and read your good description about the ULTRA. :thumbsup: 

I'm gona have a size XL, and wonder how my 95kg will affect the driving skills for the frame.

But for sure one of the 2 wil be my choice, but which one........... :idea: 

Roy


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Because I can't speak well enough to compare the experience of the two versions, I'm going to put some faith in Look's claim that it increases stiffness without sacrificing (much) comfort. For a person of significantly more weight than me, I'd go for the Ultra. It looks cooler, anyways.  

Only problem is, you might want to check with Tino on the availability of an XL Ultra. Look only imported 4 XXL Ultras to the US this year. I'm sure there were far more XL's, but you might want to consider how many are spoken for so far.


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm glad that it's the ULTRA you talk sooooo nice about, because it's my first choice too.
All my questions are because I have never seen the ULTRA frame in the cycleshops in Denmark.

The Ultra is gona replace my Principia bike in Aluminum, and I hope it's very different to go for the top of the line carbon frame instead.

The availabillity in the US is no problem of mine. I'm danish and live in Denmark, but I have a first hand option to buy it in Germany.

Woow, only 4 XXL to the US....... you must have been extremely lucky to get one.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Roy, I weigh 165-170 and race as well as ride many recreational miles. Hilly and mountainous roads, mostly. At 6'1" I use an XL 585 standard frame and find it to be the best ride I've owned. I have never considered this frame to be too soft, nor have I wished for a stiffer frame, though I am curious about the Ultra also. I've been tempted to try one just to see if it could be *any* better than the regular 585.

I have had many high end frames recently to compare the Look frame to and it comes out as the best. I've had, in the past two seasons, these following bikes, bought and sold on Ebay mostly, ridden for a few months each. In no particular order, though I currently have a DeRosa Dual to go with the 585.. DeRosa King, Orbea Orca, Trek 5900 and Madone and 5200, Time VXR, Merlin Extralight, Cannondale Caad 7, DeRosa King, Colnago Dream B-stay plus. None of these rode as nicely as the 585. Most were softer, though the Cannondale and the Time beat me up more on long rough rides. Absolutely none were as good, all around, though the DeRosa King was close..

Judging from what's been written here on the RBR, I'd say you will probably be happy with the Ultra..or the standard..Great bikes.
Don Hanson


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Gnarly,
Thanks for sharing your knowledge about your earlier frames with me.
Becuse it's telling me that I'm on the right track by choosing the LOOK 
Roy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Roy,

You're an ideal candidate for the 585 Ultra. I mean, Thor helped us develop this bike specifically to perform under the power generated by you strong Scandinavians!  

At 210lbs and on an XL frame, I think the Ultra would be a wise choice for you. The difference in ride quality - while noticeable - is minimal, but I think that you would appreciate the increased lateral stiffness of the Ultra. 

What are your typical rides like?

*[email protected]*


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Chas,

Thanks for your input.

My typical rides goes from 40km to around 100km, but a few times a year I will go for - I gues it is what you guys calls criteriums ?? - up to 250km in a one day "race".
Here in Danmark we do not have mountains, but hills and lots of wind usualy between 6-8m/sek. from the west, so often it's hevy pounding in the pedals 

What is the definition for riders who rides for the pleasure, alone or with a small club 2-3 times a week ?
The "races" I do ise what the French calls Randeneurs or in danish - Motionsløb.

Can you tell me the differeces between the 2006 and the 2007 ULTRA, beside the stickers / logo's ?

Are the deralieur hanger and the headset changeable, or are they incoorporated in the frame / fork which would be disposable if defects happens to these parts ?

Roy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Roy,

Your rides sound very similar to the lunchtime rides we do from our office. We have a couple of longer climbs, but most of the ride is rolling hills and unpredictable winds. You are almost always guaranteed a strong headwind at least one direction. 

I prefer the Ultra in these conditions. In fact, even though I only weigh 150lbs, I am currently building an Ultra for my next bike. I don't know if it's psychological or what, but I feel like I can climb one gear harder on the Ultra, and for those times when I begin losing contact with the group on those rolling hills into a headwind, a few hard pedal strokes is all it takes to get back into the paceline. Again, this could just be my perception, but I feel faster on the Ultra. 

Considering your size and riding style, I would suggest trying an Ultra. Check with your local dealer and see if they can arrange for you to demo one.



Roy - DK said:


> Can you tell me the differeces between the 2006 and the 2007 ULTRA, beside the stickers / logo's ?
> 
> Are the deralieur hanger and the headset changeable, or are they incoorporated in the frame / fork which would be disposable if defects happens to these parts ?
> 
> Roy


The 585 and 595 ULTRA models are new for 2007 and were not a part of the 2006 line. All frames have replaceable derailleur hangers. The headsets are integrated, but have replaceable bearings (standard FSA) and replaceable bearing races that are inserted into the headtube.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Chas,

About the differences between 2006 585Ultra and 2007 585Ultra, my english did'nt come right I can see. How do I point this out ?
Are the two frames with an identical stifness, are layers of carbonfibers made in the same way ?
Will I in any case do wrong by choosing the 2006 model, because I can get one in Germany for a fair price.

I have never seen the Ultra frame in Denmark, and none of the dealers in the northern jutland have the LOOK frames because the are very pricy in DK.
That's why im so consious in this forum, it's a lot of monney to spend by a feeling in the stomac  But love is often expensive, one way or another.

Regards, Roy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Roy - DK said:


> Are the two frames with an identical stifness, are layers of carbonfibers made in the same way ?


Ahh...thanks for the clarification. For 2007, we have two different models of 585: the standard 585 (origin) and 585 ULTRA. The carbon layers in the ULTRA are positioned differently than the Origin, and uses _a little bit_ more carbon (the ULTRA weighs 20-30g more than the Origin). This allows us to make the ULTRA 15% stiffer than the Origin. For 2006, only the standard version of 585 was available (identical to the 2007 Origin). 

For 2005/2006 the 585 was our top of the line frameset. This is the bike that Thor Hushovd rode to win the green sprinter's jersey in the 2005 Tour de France, so it can definitely handle strong pedaling. For _most_ riders, I think that the standard 585 is still the best option in terms of optimizing comfort and stiffness, but for bigger, more powerful riders, or riders willing to sacrifice some comfort for stiffness, we developed the ULTRA models. 

Hopefully that addressed your question a little better.



Roy - DK said:


> But love is often expensive, one way or another.


Haha...well said. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't understand that there where no 585 ULTRA in 2006 while the German's have 2 different models of it... the stickers are different. 
But maybee it is for the Europeanmarket only ??

Ther pictures below are the 2006 models in Germany / Europe from the internet.

Regards, Roy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

It looks like I am mistaken then. It was my understanding that the Ultra is new for 2007, but apparently its just new to the USA for 2007. I am not sure if there is a difference between the 2006 and 2007 Ultra that is available in Germany, but I will check it out and get back to you tomorrow.

Thanks for teaching me something new!

*[email protected]*


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your patience with all my questions.
Your answers have been very professional and have been learning me very much.

I've postet 2 pictures - guess I was lucky it worked out - with the 2006 ULTRA.

Roy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Roy - DK said:


> I don't understand that there where no 585 ULTRA in 2006 while the German's have 2 different models of it... the stickers are different.
> But maybee it is for the Europeanmarket only ??


Okay, after a little investigation I learned that 2006 585 Ultras *do* exist. They were introduced midseason in Germany only. Apparently they were popular in Germany, so Look International decided to sell them in other markets as well. The 2006 and 2007 585 Ultras are the same frames with slightly different graphics. 

I'm glad you asked about this Roy; I was able to learn something new today and that's always a good thing. Good luck tracking one of these down, and let us know if you decide to get one. I'm sure we'd all enjoy checking out some pictures as well.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

chas said:


> The 2006 and 2007 585 Ultras are the same frames with slightly different graphics.


Perfect, thanks for your investigation and quick response.



chas said:


> I'm glad you asked about this Roy; I was able to learn something new today and that's always a good thing.


Pew..... for some moments I felt like the never stop asking guy from Danmark :idea: 

But anyway, 
The 2006 LOOK 585 Ultra was tracked down before all my questions and
I will be ordering it tomorrow.

And then start building my christmas gift to me.
I'll post some pic's when the building of the bike moves on.

I am looking forward to become a happy member of the LOOK owners club.

Regards, Roy.


----------

